
Age-related decline in eyesight may be improved by staring at red light LEDs - speakeron
http://www.bioquicknews.com/node/5509
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://www.ucl.ac.uk/news/2020/jun/declining-eyesight-
impro...](https://www.ucl.ac.uk/news/2020/jun/declining-eyesight-improved-
looking-deep-red-light)

